

Understanding Cloud Pricing - paukiatwee
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/01/understanding-cloud-pricing.html

======
miles932
Author here, happy to answer any questions folks have on my analysis. Or about
tubas. Your pick.

~~~
breakingcups
Obviously this seems to come out very favorable for Google. Can you talk about
/ think of a scenario in which Amazon's pricing structure is significantly
more favorable?

